# Non-Neoplastic Enlargement of the Thyroid Gland in Giant Species of Tortoises



## tortadise (Jul 16, 2013)

After some discussion with Greg(Aldabraman) I took it upon myself as he suggested to start a thread on goiters. The title explains exactly what it is by scientific and correct nomenclature.

What is a goiter or non-neoplastic enlargement?
"The major causes of goiter include iodine deficiency, ingestion of goitrogenic substances, dietary iodine excess, and inherited enzyme defects in the biosynthesis of thyroid hormones. Many animals with goiter appear to remain euthyroid, but clinical signs of hypothyroidism may develop in some, especially in newborns."

Literature above is directly taken from merck veterinary handbook.
For a full reference on the breakdown of non-neoplastic enlargment(goiter) you can follow this link.
http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/end...nt_of_the_thyroid_gland.html?qt=goiter&alt=sh

My question and would love some discussion from Vets, and members that have extensive experience with chelonoidis nigra, and aldabrachelys gigantia. It seems to be a common issue in a lot of zoo and personal specimens of said species.

Typically goiters are present in mammals and avian during loss or increased levels of iodine, causing the thyroid to become hypothyroidistic conditions.

So given the lack of information on non neoplastic enlargements in chelonia, I would love to know if anyone has experienced this condition in their tortoises.


----------

